

Positive review of Disqus on Uncov - gabrielleydon
http://www.uncov.com/2007/11/8/disqus-ok-now-we-re-getting-somewhere

======
brlewis
When I saw the title I thought it had to be fake, but it's true. This may be
the first time I've seen "positive" and "uncov" used together.

~~~
tlrobinson
Yeah I thought the two were mutually exclusive...

Perhaps this comment on the Uncov article explains it:

"subtext: persai is going to launch soon...crap, better start making some
friends"

~~~
uuilly
I haven't been in SF long but I find it fascinating how much people care about
the valley popularity contest. Nobody, including Ted needs to be friends with
the whole bay area to make a great company. Startups are about great products
and customers who somehow pay for them. In the end VC's and customers don't
care if everyone likes you or not. I understand the need to create a buzz but
too much stock is given to what amounts to glad-handing, over-networking,
pseudo-friends.

~~~
natrius
Friends are useful. You might want to go back and read the story of iLike's
scaling issues when the Facebook API came out. If everyone hated them, no one
would've lent them servers, and they wouldn't have benefited from all the free
exposure that got them.

------
uuilly
He treated scribd alright too: <http://www.uncov.com/2007/4/26/scribd-you-re-
alright>

------
Zak
I didn't know Uncov did positive. I'm kind of tempted to bring back
doomedstartup.com.

------
ivankirigin
why do people read uncov?

~~~
cellis
Man. Uncov makes me laugh extremely hard _every_ time there is a new post. Its
funny, and thats why I read it (laff=goodforthesoul). Ted has a sense of humor
that makes you think. After his beatdown of Zoho, I was hooked.

~~~
jamesbritt
Quite true. Lots of people try the angry rant schickt, but most come off as
merely vulgar and cranky/whiny.

uncov makes it work. It's funny and true.

